# Good thoughts needed please... Urgent!!



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my housemates 7 year old nephew was just attacked and scalped by dogs. Is on his way to a trauma hospital and has already had to be brought back once.....

Hopeful thoughts needed please!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, the poor little boy! Praying now that God will hold him in His loving strong hands, give the medical staff wisdom and discernment, and that just the right doctors will be available at the hospital for his particular needs. What a terrible ordeal, please post updates.
Lord Jesus, please calm this little one with your very real presence in his need, give all his caregivers the blessing of efficiency and skill, cover him under your strong wings and be his light and refuge, be with his family and show yourself strong on behalf of this precious child. Amen.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My housemate is taking it very hard. Not sure how to console her. Offered to drive her there, even though it's a 20 hour ride. She said no, she didn't want me to have to do that. She's just waiting on updates now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

He's being prepped for surgery right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG Will be thinking of you and him all day. Praying hard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Hugs..my baby brother was 9- yrs old when he broke up a fight between *our*german shepards..he lost one side of his scalp and had his face ripped apart from the corner of his eye to his mouth :Bawling:I was the first person to see him walking up to our sliding glass doors..I could see all of his teeth where his cheek was just laying over..I know the pain and we too thought my brother would die! But he lived! This was in 1980 when technology,medicine wasn't as good as it today..I will say a prayer for him!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Prayers and Healing Thoughts from WV!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh prayers lifted, that sweet child...


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Who's dog are they and have they been arrested yet ?


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! Lots of hopeful thoughts headed his way!!! I'm sure
your roommate must be on pins and needles waiting on updates. I'm glad
you've been able to be with her. *hugs* to both of you


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Praying in Ohio. Poor little boy and family.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Prayers for your friends nephew!


----------



## Traffic gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Prayers sent his way!


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Praying for the little boy and his family.Any updates yet?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Adding my prayers.
Our son was bitten in the face by an older dog. 
Very scary.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Praying in Indiana!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, Nickie what a terrifying thing for the child and his mother, too. I can understand her wanting to be by his side, but not wanting to impose, too. Please keep us updated!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Update, in surgery about an hour now. He's doing good. Expected another 4-5 hours to go. Don't have enough skin to cover his skull back up so maybe a graft? Also expecting at least 400 stitches. He did wake briefly before surgery and told his parents he would be ok. Brave little man.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Praying!!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am praying for him, and you.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I am praying also for God's healing .... am praying for a miracle.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I agree, brave little boy! Prayers from here also.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Praying, keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

So glad to hear the little fella is better!:bouncy: they took skin graphs from my brothers butt and leg for both his face and head..he had surgery on the one whole side of his head that was hair plugs....a very painful procedure that ended up not taking anyway :sob:..my brother never gets his picture taken and for many years wore a hat to cover up his one side of his scalp that was bald..I feel really bad for my brother..his life was never the same..I hope they will be able cosmetically repair the little fella's damaged tissue and that he doesn't suffer to much mentally.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh my, poor kid. Hope everything is going ok now.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

NickieL, I am just now reading this and unfortunately I can completely relate to the horror that the little guys parents are feeling. My heart breaks for him and his parents.

My oldest son was attacked by a big dog when he was 22 months old. The attack wasn't as severe has your little guy but I happened to be standing right there. Later, my middle son was scalped in a car accident. That rocked my world like no other situation.l
I will be praying!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Made through, over 5000 stitches. Ear reattached but they don't know if it will survive or not or if his hearing will be impaired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, NickieL, thanks for the update. Will be praying for little boy and his family.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update.Will keep on praying for a complete recovery .


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

The 3 other kids will be staying up here for a while. Someone is on their way tonight to retrieve them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, that poor little boy and how horrible his mom must be feeling.

So good that it's going as well as it can so far.

Prayers for him and the family.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh this just makes me sick. Poor boy and his family.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Poor kiddo. I hope he continues to improve and thrive.
I have no doubt he'll have a tough road ahead.  
Again, thinking of you,your room mate, her family and prayers for them all
especially that little guy who sounds like he's quite the fighter!
Hang in there, you're a great room mate!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It's expected he will have to undergo many more surgeries. I'm told about 11. Right now they are waiting to see if his reattached ear will survive. If it starts turning black they will have to remove it. He has at least 100 stitches on his ear. Also the didn't have enough skin to completely replace it on top of his head. They do have a drain in his head to help it heal I guess. 

The dog that did this hadn't had shots for at least three years. It was a Rottweiler mix the belonged to a neighbor . The owner of the dog did not want 911 called because they didn't want police around. Seems kind of subspitious to me.
Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

UGH! Now I don't condone the non-shots but it's pretty common around here.
But to not want to call 911?!?!? I know how much a busted lip bleeds....

Yes, surely something wrong with the neighbor's situation.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I woke up thinking about this child this morning... More prayers are being sent his way... Thinking of all the Family and you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Oh my goodness, I am what a horrid thing to happen to that little boy. I hope he continues to recover and that he will not have any setbacks.

the owner of the dog should be charged if the dog was allowed to run loose and held responsible for the medical bills which I am sure will be enormous (even with insurance). 

Sending prayers for the child's continued physical and mental (emotional) healing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

The little guy has been awake this morning. Uncle Carl drove down last night to get the other kids to bring them up here. The hospital the boy is at is 80 miles from their home (he'd been life flighted) so it's not feasible for them to stay there at the time. Family here is getting guardianship so they can be enrolled in school up here. They have no family down there, everyone is in town here.

He was distraught to find out his brother and sisters won't be staying at the hospital with him but he's settled down now and the kids were taken a little while ago and are on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

From what I was told, the dog was kept on a chain, and the child went to feed and water the dog. 



sidepasser said:


> Oh my goodness, I am what a horrid thing to happen to that little boy. I hope he continues to recover and that he will not have any setbacks.
> 
> the owner of the dog should be charged if the dog was allowed to run loose and held responsible for the medical bills which I am sure will be enormous (even with insurance).
> 
> Sending prayers for the child's continued physical and mental (emotional) healing.



Fr


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We are getting blankets and warm clothes and school supplies gathered up here so the kids will have enough things until their belongings back at their home can be sent. They don't have much. I'm told its a poor side of the family and the kids weren't even sleeping on beds all in one room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Nickie, once you get the sizes of clothes and other supplies will you list them?

Another thing I want to bring your attention to. The Shriners Hospitals do amazing work with plastic surgery. It sounds like this little guy is going to need lots and lots of care. The Shriners Hospital will take care of his needs, they provide transportation and assist with housing of the parents. I realize that things are still serious and moving him isn't an option at this point. 

There is a website they can go to get signed up. 
http://www.shrinershospitalsforchildren.org/


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Will send up prayers for this brave little guy and his family.

I cannot even find words regarding the dog owner not wanting to call 911. 

Please keep updating here.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Holding this little boy and his family in our prayers. Thank you for the updates. 

Mary


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

So appreciate the updates and it's wonderful that he has made it through the surgery. I'm still praying - poor little guy and family. What a wonderful extended family they have though - blessings your way as you expand your numbers and cope.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

For all that he needs...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We have quite a few school supplies in our preps so just have to find out what the kindergartener needs special/ different them what we have. The youngest is still in diapers/ being potty trained so I think those will be the worst expenses. We will figure it all out I'm sure. Plus Halloween, gotta get these kids a Halloween at least. We can cobble costumes together from the thrift  



CJBegins said:


> Nickie, once you get the sizes of clothes and other supplies will you list them?
> 
> Another thing I want to bring your attention to. The Shriners Hospitals do amazing work with plastic surgery. It sounds like this little guy is going to need lots and lots of care. The Shriners Hospital will take care of his needs, they provide transportation and assist with housing of the parents. I realize that things are still serious and moving him isn't an option at this point.
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Update: I have to be off to work now so last update for a while unless I gat a call. The boy is having trouble with his vision now and is undergoing an MRI 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

What bad news. Sending another prayer for the boy that everything will be o.k.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

What a horrifying situation. I'm lifting this poor child and his family up in my prayers. Thanks for the updates, NickieL.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Praying.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

He is a little fighter . I've been told they've had to keep him sedated with adult dosages, as he was fighting sedation. I'm also told that he is only aware of the stitches on his arm and doesn't know about his head yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers and healing vibes for the little man.

Also for strength for the family and that the dog situation can be remedied.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Prayers here for that tough lil fella and all that he and his Mom and family are going through. God bless him. So painful to just read about, this is just heartbreaking.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

His eyes are ok. They were just bothering him so that's good news. I'm told he has blood behind his ear though . Not sure what that means. 

The other kids are about 3 hours from arriving now.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Saying prayers


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a friend's daughter attacked in a similar manner when she was 5. She is now 17 and is able to hide the scars with her hair. She had many many surgeries until the money ran out so repairs were not 100% but good enough that her life is okay. For a long time she always wore a hat to hide the bald scalp.

This little guy has a long rough road ahead and so do his family.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Is it possible to get an address to send get well cards to?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ii will ask the family if this is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Praying :angel:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers and hugs to all of you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

If the family says it is ok, we could pm for the address and send him get well cards - something to cheer him up and brighten his day a bit. 

I hope he continues to improve and get better. 

I am glad the dog wasn't running loose. Most of the time you read about kids being attacked by dogs that are loose, either outdoors or in a home. I never even thought about a dog being chained. I guess because I never see them chained where I live, they are all in fenced yards or in the house/on leashes in my neighborhood.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Some hospitals will have something set up for e-cards. I don't recall now how it works, but when a friend of mine was hospitalized after being tossed by a horse, she got a ton of cards that way.

I'll be praying.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

All I know right now is that he's at a Chattenuga(sp?) children's hospital in Tennessee. When I get off work I will inquire. I bet that would cheer him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

The more I hear about the situation the angrier we are getting.. The three kids did arrive safely. The oldest sister told what went on after the dog attack. They were left in the "care" of that dog owning neighbor while their parents went after the boy. 

The neighbor bad Jaz clean up her brothers blood!!! And then refused to feed them dinner that night. jaz ended up cooking fish sticks and nuggets for the real little ones  she's 8.

I'm glad they are safe and sound here now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

And my housemate said it would be fine to send cards. She has to get the address for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Jaz asked to do chores for some cash. We said she can help us round the house for some money. Then she asked if we could go to the store right away after she does chores. Why we asked. So she can buy her brother a teddy bear to send. We told her we will by the bear and send it for her. She and her youngest brother colored cards for him too. Little Sammy, the toddler has been crying for her mom tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

NickieL said:


> Jaz asked to do chores for some cash. We said she can help us round the house for some money. Then she asked if we could go to the store right away after she does chores. Why we asked. So she can buy her brother a teddy bear to send. We told her we will by the bear and send it for her. She and her youngest brother colored cards for him too. Little Sammy, the toddler has been crying for her mom tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today



I so glad you can take care of the bear problem for her! Does she want one or three from Canada? Say the word and they will be in the mail.

Thoughts and prayers with everyone


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

You are doing a good thing helping. After all you have been through yourself it is good to see you reaching out to help. You are a good person. Take care.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

Would the siblings like a little something sent their way? We can make little shoe box packages.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow...what a horrible situation. May your little guests settle in quickly and feel safe.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, how horrendous! I just saw this thread. Prayers & good thoughts. 
I'd like to send something too, let us know the address.

Patty


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Just saw this, Prayers being sent. I have a very nice Teddy Bear sitting in my Laundry room shelf, looked at it yesterday woundering if I should give it to someone. Let us know.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would like to send a card as well!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the updates NickieL.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Ugh poor kiddos. Sounds like they're in good hands now! Lots of hugs for everyone.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Nickie, that made the tears roll. Horrible trauma for everyone involved. So what is the little guy name? 

Will you give Jaz and Sammy big hugs for me?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Everyone is sleeping so I haven't gotten the address yet. Wanted to let everyone rest. Last night I'm told Mikey (the injured boy) told his mom that his grandpa pulled him from the dog and told him it wasn't his time. His grandpa has been passed away for a couple years. He is likely going in for another surgery to deal with swelling and the blood behind his ear today or tomorrow. They are waiting to see if it will start draining on its own. I guess also he has a large hematoma/ clot in his forehead causing a lump.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

renee o'neill said:


> Would the siblings like a little something sent their way? We can make little shoe box packages.



I'm sure they would love that! When I get addresses I'll let everyone know. They are staying at grandma's and uncles trailer now as they have heat there. Too cold in our house until the furnace gets installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Keep the updates coming and of course, we'll keep praying.
Addresses to send cards to Mikey, Jaz and Sammy (& I think I missed the name on a brother) would be great. Sounds like they have a wonderful place to land for a while - what a good thing you're doing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

CJBegins said:


> Nickie, that made the tears roll. Horrible trauma for everyone involved. So what is the little guy name?
> 
> Will you give Jaz and Sammy big hugs for me?



I'll give Tyler one too. He witnessed first hand his older brother being attacked. He's 5 and I'm told he's been very quiet and not talking at all.  I'm sure he'll need a few days to process it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 16724
meanwhile, ice cream helps. I was just texted this pic of Sammy enjoying a bowl. 

Ps. Just sent a reminder text to get the addresses. My housemate was up all night with a migraine so it may be a while before she wakes and sees it. 

P.s.s I was wrong about Jaz's age. She's actually 10, not 8. For some reason I thought she was 8. 
Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Wanting to do something for the kids.What are their ages besides Jaz 10 ,a boy 5. and how old is Sammy(I guess 3 or 4).Are there others?Could one get both addresses .hospital and yours or where the kids are staying.Thanks. Feel so sorry for all the kids.What kind of neighbor is that ,not feeding the children and making a sibling clean up the blood?!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have the hospital address now  I am at work so may not get back pronto but I will get back to you.

Just found out he's not doing good today. Running a bad fever and his whole face and neck has swelled up. Surgery expected tomorrow. Also his mother said he's unable to walk for some reason at all, and he's very depressed. Likely be in there more then 2 months. 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oma2three said:


> Wanting to do something for the kids.What are their ages besides Jaz 10 ,a boy 5. and how old is Sammy(I guess 3 or 4).Are there others?Could one get both addresses .hospital and yours or where the kids are staying.Thanks. Feel so sorry for all the kids.What kind of neighbor is that ,not feeding the children and making a sibling clean up the blood?!



Jaz 10, girl. Tyler 5 boy. Sammy 3 girl


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Addresses:
Micheal langwinski
Rm 303
Erlanger children hosp
910 blackford st
Chattanooga, tn 37403

Then for the siblings, 
Jasmine, Tyler, Sammantha 

3609 englehart st
Lake station, in 46405


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

NickieL said:


> Addresses:
> Micheal langwinski
> Rm 303
> Erlanger children hosp
> ...


Sorry to have to ask this but is there a family last name for the children's address? I don't want to take a chance of sending something and having it get lost in transit. Thank you.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Langwinski but if you would prefer, that is my address. I will hand deliver when they arrive to the kids. Nicole Langer if you would rather use that on the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Just seeing this Nickie..that poor little boy.

If it helps, one of my closest friends was attacked by a dog when she was 4, she went backwards down the stairs with the dog on her face, to give you an idea of her injuries ,when she got to the hospital they thought the dog had eaten her eye at first as they had trouble finding it in all the mess.

She is now in her 30's and if she didn't tell you she has scars and show you where they are, you wouldn't notice them, even her eyes look completely normal..it's amazing what they can do, and they are even better now.

FWIW, Sarah still loves dogs...just not cocker spaniels.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

How traumatic for ALL of the children! Thanks for the updates and info. I remember when my own daughter, at about 6 years old was bitten on her hiney by a chained dog in an orchard. Mom and I were picking fruit of some kind, and my twins were playing down below the trees. Dd went wandering off in just a minute up to a dog that had been quiet and calm until she teased him with a stick then turned to run. Scared the daylights out of me, and my fault for not watching her closer! My dh was bitten on the face by his uncle's german shepherd when he was about five, too. He doesn't remember, but thinks he must have teased or harmed the normally calm dog. His uncle came out and shot the dog, which was more traumatic for dh than the actual bite.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I know Mikey is in good hands, but I don't think anyone will relax till he's out of critical condition. He keeps going up and down and now with a bad fever they are trying to get down.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 16760
here is a picture of Mikey two weekends ago when he was up visiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info NickieL. Please pm me if they have any specific clothing needs. Otherwise I'll send gift cards.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Soul thank you very much. I'm sure that will help them! Right now we are gathering warm clothes for them. I'm getting two coats from work... They collect kids coats and I asked.. Do tomorrow I'll be picking up two. The littlest has a good coat with her. 
Gloves n things are cheap, we can find them a dollar a pair sometimes. Diapers are the biggest expense I think. And getting the kids some things to play with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

NickieL, I will put a "happy" in the mail for the kids Thursday when I am in town and will put a little something to help with diapers in the package for you. My kids and I are praying for that sweet little man and for his brothers and sisters as they process all of this.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Just now saw this! How terrible!  Sending urgent prayers!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

The dog owners made his sister clean up his blood? And wouldnt cook for them? 

Did they tell the boy that got hurt, to go feed him and that is when it happened?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It gets better then that shy gal  yes she told Mikey to feed and water the dog. And I found out more. She may be charged with attempted man slaughter... As it was a dog she was supposed to put down for viscous ness in the past... Shed worked for a dog rescue and took the dog instead of putting it down as ordered to.

Mikey's nurses seem to be very sweet. They bought him "big kids toys" after he said the kids toys there were baby toys lol! He was made aware of his injuries totoday


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The whole thing is sickening. Just no other words. 

I am forever grateful for my neighbors and their sweet stupid marshmallow of a Labrador. The worst he would ever do to my children is slobber on them. 

If you can find out sizes for the kids, pass that on? What do they like to do/play with?

So traumatic for all of them. Glad they have family they know, but still. I can't imagine.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

What stores are around the hospital? maybe mom will need to pick up things for her self? gift card?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

renee o'neill said:


> What stores are around the hospital? maybe mom will need to pick up things for her self? gift card?



I don't know what stores. I do know its a good sized city, so chances are there is a Walmart. I could ask today.

Mikey has another surgery today, so keep those vibes going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow Nickie I sure hope he gets better soon. This is so sad. I have all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't get this little boy off my mind. Really upsetting!

Does anyone have any ideas of something small that would fit in a Get Well card that would help to brighten his day?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

scooter: stickers!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

NickieL said:


> Everyone is sleeping so I haven't gotten the address yet. Wanted to let everyone rest. Last night I'm told Mikey (the injured boy) told his mom that his grandpa pulled him from the dog and told him it wasn't his time. His grandpa has been passed away for a couple years. He is likely going in for another surgery to deal with swelling and the blood behind his ear today or tomorrow. They are waiting to see if it will start draining on its own. I guess also he has a large hematoma/ clot in his forehead causing a lump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


OMG this made me bawl. Grandpa angel watching over this boy! God is good!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Went shopping today for the 3 kids up north .package will be mailed tomorrow,plus something for Mikey in the hospital .Praying for all of them.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Mikey lost his ear and skin on his scalp.  they took some skin from his thigh but it may or may not take. Another surgery scheduled for sat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oma2three said:


> Went shopping today for the 3 kids up north .package will be mailed tomorrow,plus something for Mikey in the hospital .Praying for all of them.



Oma, that is very kind of you. I'm sure they will be so happy to get surprises.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Thanks NickieL for the update!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Will be getting a card in the mail for Mikey, I hope his skin graft takes!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> Will be getting a card in the mail for Mikey, I hope his skin graft takes!



Ty sidepasser! I'm certain it will bring a smile to the boy. We are all hoping for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

NickieL said:


> It gets better then that shy gal  yes she told Mikey to feed and water the dog. And I found out more. She may be charged with attempted man slaughter... As it was a dog she was supposed to put down for viscous ness in the past... Shed worked for a dog rescue and took the dog instead of putting it down as ordered to.
> 
> Mikey's nurses seem to be very sweet. They bought him &quot;big kids toys&quot; after he said the kids toys there were baby toys lol! He was made aware of his injuries totoday


 OMG she sent a little boy to feed and water a dog she KNEW was vicious??? They better charge her with something!  I'm so sorry to hear he lost his ear  How did he take the news?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

OMG...it just keeps getting worse!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Still thinking about this little guy and his family, well all of you! Hang in there!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I hope that lady gets charged big time.Even so I am an animal lover I certainly hope that dog got put down.All the suffering that poor child has to endure because of that horrible woman who seems to have no sense,sending that little boy out to feed that dangerous dog.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck, I hope the OWNER gets put down!

I'm only a few hours away from Chattanooga. It's a good sized town so I am sure any gift cards can be used nearby.
Has the family looked into Ronald McDonald housing? 
Poor rugrats.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> OMG she sent a little boy to feed and water a dog she KNEW was vicious??? They better charge her with something! I'm so sorry to hear he lost his ear  How did he take the news?



I asked, Mikey doesn't know he lost his ear yet. They also had to re do stitches on his hand- I guess because to clean out infection too and is saying he has no feeling in his hand but he can move it fine. His only real complaint, is that his LEDs hurt where they took the healthy skin for the graft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

NickieL said:


> I asked, Mikey doesn't know he lost his ear yet. They also had to re do stitches on his hand- I guess because to clean out infection too and is saying he has no feeling in his hand but he can move it fine. His only real complaint, is that his LEDs hurt where they took the healthy skin for the graft.
> 
> Legs... Not LEDs lol
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh dear Nickie, you are all still in my prayers. I don't even have the words to express how I feel for this little boy, his family and you. May God create another miracle.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

The graft harvest sites really burn because they take a super thin layer of skin and it is like a really bad burn. 

You know, they can grow him a new ear. Have you ever seen the mice that have a human ear growing on it's back. They inject stem cells/ear cells under/into the skin on the mouse and it grows into an ear. The craziest thing I have ever seen but it does work because it is human cells that it grows from.

Still praying for the entire family.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ive seen that about the ear, and Ive also seen a 3D printing of an ear. I have no idea how it works but maybe they could do that too


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes we are not overly concerned about losing the ear so long as he heals and gets better.. Ears can be fixed later. 

No new info to report today. We've gotten the kids jackets and winter coats now from putting the word out around town for some. I've shown his family here the posts made on this forum and they are floored by everyone's kindness. Like I've said before, I'm blessed to know such awesome people!! These are the same people who came to my aid when I was living out of my car earlier this year who floored me with kindness and support when I needed it most. I'm happy to be able to help them out now, and I'm happy your good thoughts and help is bringing light to an otherwise dim situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok. I'm told Mikey is feeling much better today. Still has a fever, but is feeling good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

----earaFarm said:


> I'm only a few hours away from Chattanooga. It's a good sized town so I am sure any gift cards can be used nearby.
> Has the family looked into Ronald McDonald housing?
> Poor rugrats.


I thought I had ready every post here, but I missed any mention of location. They are in Chattanooga? Where are people here sending cards, etc.?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

NickieL said:


> Addresses:
> Micheal langwinski
> Rm 303
> Erlanger children hosp
> ...





NickieL said:


> Langwinski but if you would prefer, that is my address. I will hand deliver when they arrive to the kids. Nicole Langer if you would rather use that on the box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today





Pig in a poke said:


> I thought I had ready every post here, but I missed any mention of location. They are in Chattanooga? Where are people here sending cards, etc.?


*Pig in a poke* it was on page 3... Pulled it up for you and figured out how to use "Quote +". I may get the hang of this high tech stuff yet.

*NickieL* Thanks for all the up dates. When my mom had to have a bone graf surgury she said were they took the bone hurt worst than any thing else. Got my fingers crossed the skin will take. 

Thoughts and prayers still with everyone!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope something is done asap with the dog owner, I feel that she has some serious mental issues. I'm so glad Mikey is doing well. Prayers from here.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

How should monetary contributions be handled? I don't think sending cash in the mail is safe, so a check or MO would be okay??? And who to make them out to? Some gift cards charge a tranaction fee each time they are used, and I would rather have ALL my money go to the best use, not with some merchant taking a cut.

Some of my circle of family and friends here in Iowa and evirons would like to help as much as we can. Monetary contributions are probably the most efficient way for us to help.

We here are sending our prayers for the whole family. I don't have adequate words to express my feelings and sorrow.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 16835
View attachment 16836


Jaz and Tyler got new coats today. They are so happy as you can see! Tyler is having fun discovering all his new pockets. 

Jaz was going to refuse the coat.... Said she didn't want it if her brother Mikey wasn't getting one. The donators said he could have one two when he comes from Tennessee. Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I can ask the family what they would prefer but it's likely easier just to send to my house as they will be here sometime times and other houses other times. I can make sure they get the monetary gifts and cards and things. This weekend they will be at my house. We will have one room nice and toasty for them.


IowaLez said:


> How should monetary contributions be handled? I don't think sending cash in the mail is safe, so a check or MO would be okay??? And who to make them out to? Some gift cards charge a tranaction fee each time they are used, and I would rather have ALL my money go to the best use, not with some merchant taking a cut.
> 
> Some of my circle of family and friends here in Iowa and evirons would like to help as much as we can. Monetary contributions are probably the most efficient way for us to help.
> 
> We here are sending our prayers for the whole family. I don't have adequate words to express my feelings and sorrow.






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Homesteader said:


> scooter: stickers!


Thanks Homesteader for the idea. I got them today plus a card and will get them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I go to a Bible study on Thursday mornings, and I told them about Mikey, so they're all praying as well.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Checking in for any news. So glad to hear the last update was positive!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Homesteader said:


> Checking in for any news. So glad to hear the last update was positive!



No news this morning other then he's being a chatterbox and feeling better. Surgery tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

This is one thread that I have faithfully read every post to.

My heart breaks for this brave little boy and his siblings. I hope angels (and his gran-pa) keep watch over him as he heals and faces the surgeries that are in his future.

I've learned that for the most part, karma takes care of people who are cruel and callous. They get what they inflict on others back ten fold.

Keeping the kids in my thoughts and prayers

badlander


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We will be doing a care package with the kids to send to Mikey this weekend...cookies the kids will be helping to decorate, a teddy bear from Jaz, colored pictures from the kids, and other goodies. Jaz informed me  that we have to make soft cookies so it's easy for him to chew. I've never met a 10 year old who was as protective of her siblings before. She's trying to behave like a little mother hen. We have to tell her often that we got it..,


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

Tomorrow I am mailing a small package of toys to the kids, nothing much, but I figure they'll have more fun opening and sorting through it than anything else. 

I don't know how often the children stayed with that "lady," but it sounds like Jaz may have had to act like a mother while they were there. 

Maybe you can ask her to make a list of things they each like, favorite characters, hobbies, books/authors, shoe and clothing sizes, etc. I had started to send a bottle of fingernail polish but wasn't sure if she was allowed to wear it? 

We don't have much, but love to help the children. Besides, it gives me an excuse to go shopping


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

That is very sweet of you! The children would love that. Nail Polish is ok as is Chapstick but no real face makeup. Yeah, we figure Jaz may have had to play the part of grown up too often . She doesn't have to here though she is welcome to help with chores. They are ok on clothes right now, only Tyler needs new shoes for school he starts on Wednesday. But I'm taking him shoe shopping for them this weekend. I can do that much for them since I just got paid. Will have them for the entire weekend do if I discover any needs the family has I will let all know. We got em fed, clothed, registered for school and most of all safe. They will appreciate the toys as they don't have a lot to do right now to stay occupied. 


SmokyShadow said:


> Tomorrow I am mailing a small package of toys to the kids, nothing much, but I figure they'll have more fun opening and sorting through it than anything else.
> 
> I don't know how often the children stayed with that "lady," but it sounds like Jaz may have had to act like a mother while they were there.
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I only just saw this. What an absolute nightmare!

I add my prayers to those already praying. NickieL, is there anything specific that the family needs?


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Please make a long term commitment to pray for this boy and his family and everyone involved here.

Being persistent in prayer does make a difference !!!!

And thanks for the photos NickieL ....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oma!! The children lived your box which arrived to day. What nice clothes! They were thrilled to get them. Tyler loved the watch, it will help him with his numbers for sure. Jaz started making bracelets right away for everyone and she used the pink scarf right away  

View attachment 16917


It's been a very busy day. Mikey's bandage change graft check went very well. Got both the little one and Tyler new shoes today and the costumumes. They got to pet sheep and goats while picking out pumpkins. Also went trunk or treating at the elks club and then at boo at the zoo in Michigan city which was super fun. Sammy loved the turles, snakes and tigers best but was afraid of someone in a wolf costume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 16918
View attachment 16919
View attachment 16920


Oma since there was no address, I will take pictures of the thank you cards the children will be drawing for you 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the up date! You guys are doing a great job with the kids.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Nickie,I am glad the kids liked the clothes and hopefully everything fits.I figured everything else in there would be enjoyed alsoThey certainly are cute children.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Awww they are so cute in their costumes! Glad to hear Mikey is progressing. The parents of these children will sure appreciate having all the pictures you're taking now. They have missed all this part while tending to Mikey, you should do up a little album of pics for them!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Mikey would probably like to see pictures as well. Is it possible to get a lap top at the hospital for Miley? My niece is a NP in Australia and says they give i-pads to small children as well as the elderly and have wonderful results with them.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

They get the pics daily <3. I really need to try to take more but I get so busy I forget! The family has a cell phone as there were no landlines to their place. Was a good thing too, as they wouldn't of been able to call 911 otherwise so the kids and Mikey so FaceTime every night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I am at work today but they are doing cookie decorating today. (We baked them yesterday) and pumpkin carving. And I think the little germ buckets gave me a cold lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a friend who makes home made blankets specifically for children who are victims of dog attacks. I forwarded her the mailing address and she is sending him a bright and cheery blanket


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

You all have outdone yourselves... Just got a phone call from the house (I'm at work so I'll get details of who sent what later) but my housemate, the kid's aunt, is literally in tears. Another box and three cards today. She is in shock at the generosity shown here. And that generosity is going to help tremendously <3 love you all!

No bad news from Mikey which is good news. Though he did get lice from the hospital! So did his folks they think from the couch there. Our three here were checked today, no lice thank goodness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

NickieL said:


> ... So did his folks they think from the couch there.


Wow. My brother isn't as weird as I thought. If we go visit someone in the hospital, he sits up straight as an arrow--won't lean back on the seat or couch. I say, "What are you doing?" He says, " I don't want to get lice."


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Nette said:


> Wow. My brother isn't as weird as I thought. If we go visit someone in the hospital, he sits up straight as an arrow--won't lean back on the seat or couch. I say, "What are you doing?" He says, " I don't want to get lice."



You should see us all start scratchin' if a patient at work comes in with lice or scabies or other critters. We wear protective garments but still... Just the thought makes us all itch!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for Mikey's recovery. What a horrible thing to have happened, and just out of complete carelessness!! Hoping for swift and hard karma on the neighbors!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

How are you holding up to the stress and extra work. You are now a surrogate mom and you didn't even need the bedroom stuff to have children. It amazes me as to how you are doing this, boom from one sort of newness and a major change in your life to, boom having to be a mom to three. I bet you are sleeping quite well at night just from the extra work.
Take care.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I am just checking on you alls - how are you doing? How is Mikey and how are those kids? A big hug to all of you........


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey ya'll... Mikey is receiving cards now! He got one with paper airplanes and two with stickers... He was amazed that he got a letter from another country (Canada) and it sure made his day! The nurse is going to get him a map for his wall so he can put stickers on the places the cards come from. Over the phone I heard him happy and laughing, that's how much they have brightened his day!!!  thank you for that... He has been depressed and you all made him laugh and happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have lots of help, and honestly, though I'm worn out, I am loving seeing life through new eyes. It's been FUN even with the worries. The little germ buckets are pretty good kids. They are farm kids so aren't afraid of helping out as needed and love doing chores. Once they start school (tomorrow) it will be easier to keep the little one on schedule.


davel745 said:


> How are you holding up to the stress and extra work. You are now a surrogate mom and you didn't even need the bedroom stuff to have children. It amazes me as to how you are doing this, boom from one sort of newness and a major change in your life to, boom having to be a mom to three. I bet you are sleeping quite well at night just from the extra work.
> Take care.






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Also, Jaz has made up some cute as a button thank you cards. Those with addresses/names will have them sent to you. The anonymous ones I will scan and post here so you can see them  as I get time lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, Nickie, you are such a blessing to those children, and it really looks like they're a blessing to you, too!

Thank you for giving us the opportunity to pray with and for all of you!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm so glad that a card could bring some light to his day!

I know your busy but keep the updates coming... I worry even though I know your time isn't your own any more. Hope everyone enjoys their first day at school.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Good news...! Mikey may be moved up here soon.  not sure when yet. Poor lil guys face is still quite swollen. His skin graft is doing well. 

View attachment 17017



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I am loving that flannel shirt. He looks pretty darn good if you ask me. Keep on healing little guy!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

The blessing of being young. They bounce back so quickly. 

He really looks fantastic considering what he has been through.

Never underestimate the power of prayer!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes it's amazing... He looked so bad that first day when I saw the pics, he didn't even look like he'd survive. He was lucky the dog didn't get his face and eyes.

The kids went to school today and Jaz says she's already made a best friend. Tyler had a good time too. 


badlander said:


> The blessing of being young. They bounce back so quickly.
> 
> He really looks fantastic considering what he has been through.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of prayer!






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

So do you think he'll still be there if I send another card to the hospital in tomorrow's mail?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. There is a lot that has to happen first before we can get him admired to a children's hospital up here.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to see the young guy on the mend. That is so awesome!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Homesteader, received the jump ropes and diaper $ today. Thank you very much!! Kids will love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh you're so welcome! I know the youngest might have a hard time with a jump rope but maybe the siblings could help by doing it easy! 

Hope Mikey's having a good weekend........


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Mikey is looking good in the photo above! I'm keeping him in my daily prayers. Praying the little guy doesn't suffer and has good healing from all of this trauma. What a horrible thing for a child to go through.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thinking of you all  Hope things are continuing to improve a little every day.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Mikey is going back into surgery tomorrow... Seems part of his graft on his head is turning black 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awww that poor guy! I sure pray this is the last this young man has to deal with. You all are still in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

God our Father, thank you for being with Mike, his family, and friends during this ordeal. Bless the medical team with insight and skill to bring healing to Mike, and wrap the family and all in your loving arms.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Darn and other words we can't use... 

Thoughts and prayers are still with everyone!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Many prayers continue to be lifted for him and all the family.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Good news, the black spot turned out to be nothing but a scab... He's not losing the graft  yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

How's it going with the gang NickieL? Any news, how are the three kids, etc.?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Kids are doing great. Their momma is coming up for the weekend to visit them.  no bad news to report, nothing but good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I glad things are going well. Has the woman with the dog had any repercussions?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

So glad to hear!!!!!

Thoughts and prayers still with everyone


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> I glad things are going well. Has the woman with the dog had any repercussions?



I'm not sure. I'll find out more this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok. The woman with the dog is being charged by the state. I asked on the phone tonight. The kids parents are also being investigated by cps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Are the parents being investigated just because they left the kids with the neighbor?


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

What a handsome little guy! So glad that he is having a good recovery. What a blessing this family has by having you!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad everyone is doing okay prayers and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Glad Mikey is doing better. I hope he will be home soon. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm told he's going for another surgery next week since his head is lopsided. I guess they plan on some kind of balloon or something to stretch the skin so tissue can fill in or grow or something? Not sure on the details.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

So I'm bugging for an update... I know no news is good news. 

You did mention an other surgery and I'm taking a break from my worries to join you in yours


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

The surgery is delayed and he's now up here.... Scheduled for Riley's children's hospital in Chicago.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 17647


Mikey is here... He's a bit tuckered from the trip.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad to see he's curled up w/a dog. His experience could have made him afraid of all dogs.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Glad to see he's curled up w/a dog. His experience could have made him afraid of all dogs.



He knows his grandmas two little dogs well. Tyler, the one who witnessed the attack won't go anywhere near bigger dogs.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I got bit by a GSD when I was walking to school one day. To this day, I'm afraid of big dogs I don't know.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

dizzy said:


> Glad to see he's curled up w/a dog. His experience could have made him afraid of all dogs.


No joke.

I thwarted an attempted attack on my son when he was just a baby. I am a grown woman and it took me *years* to get over it. Still don't like big dogs. 

That's a good little yorkie (words I never thought I'd say!)/silky/whatsit and someone should give him a steak.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

That pup is spoiled... Him and the other little dog too. They guard over the two year old when she sleeps


jen74145 said:


> No joke.
> 
> I thwarted an attempted attack on my son when he was just a baby. I am a grown woman and it took me *years* to get over it. Still don't like big dogs.
> 
> That's a good little yorkie (words I never thought I'd say!)/silky/whatsit and someone should give him a steak.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 17652


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

So glad he is doing better and getting to go to Riley's children's hospital.How are his parents holding up?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm just reading this now and I'm floored. What a sweet boy and my son had those same pants and slippers!!!! My prayers are with him!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oma2three said:


> So glad he is doing better and getting to go to Riley's children's hospital.How are his parents holding up?



Ok. I haven't seen them yet as I was sick these two days and stayed home... Do no visiting. They are trying to get funds together to purchase the trailer next door to live in next to their grandmothers where they have been staying.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL - those dogs aren't guarding the little child...they're just waiting patiently for that cookie to drop!

Glad to see them being around dogs and Mikey looking so good. Poor little guy.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awww glad to see him doing so well!!!!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Mikey! Glad to see him out of the hospital if even for a bit......


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

NickieL said:


> Ok. I haven't seen them yet as I was sick these two days and stayed home... Do no visiting. They are trying to get funds together to purchase the trailer next door to live in next to their grandmothers where they have been staying.


Sorry you've been sick. I found out this week that working in an clinic setting exposes a person to all sorts of virii. Yuck. <snorfle>

What's the $$$ goal for the trailer?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It's not a contagious sick... More like an allergic reaction thing. I was forced to take the flu shot despite my dr. Note.... Told them when it does become a life or death allergy I'm suing. After the shot my skin gets so raw for a few days... Not just on that arm, everywhere... So bad that even the softest clothes are unbearable for a couple days. Next year, I'm going for a religious exemption. They won't batt an eye at that.... Even if I have to bribe someone to sign the papers who is ordained!! 

Not sure how much the trailer is. It's an old one so likely not a lot.


Pony said:


> Sorry you've been sick. I found out this week that working in an clinic setting exposes a person to all sorts of virii. Yuck. <snorfle>
> 
> What's the $$$ goal for the trailer?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

NickieL said:


> It's not a contagious sick... More like an allergic reaction thing. I was forced to take the flu shot despite my dr. Note.... Told them when it does become a life or death allergy I'm suing. After the shot my skin gets so raw for a few days... Not just on that arm, everywhere... So bad that even the softest clothes are unbearable for a couple days. Next year, I'm going for a religious exemption. They won't batt an eye at that.... Even if I have to bribe someone to sign the papers who is ordained!!
> 
> Not sure how much the trailer is. It's an old one so likely not a lot.


That stinks! Have they seen what the vaccine did to you?

As for the note, hey! I'm an ordained minister. I'll sign you a note!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

There is probably a component in the serum that you are reacting to-a stabilizer or preservative that is triggering an allergic reaction.

My late mother couldn't tollerate them either. She would get deathly ill with a type of pneumonia every time she got the vaccine. Doctor finally refused to give it to her.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Sending happy thoughts that everyone there is good. Say hey to the kids for me!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow... just reading this and so lost for words that I can only add my prayers To you NickieL and the kids and the rest of the family.
Please keep us updated with Micheal's condition and howthe family is fairing.
RTH


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

NickieL if you can, an update? How's the gang? How are YOU doing? How's the latest surgery if any? 

Thinking of you all, hope you are warm and safe!


----------

